# How can I get an S3 in the US?



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

O.K., so the S3 has been a long term crush of mine. I have loved this car sincer I layed eyes on it and wondered why the hell Audi never brought it to the US. Recently I saw that APR has one so I called them and asked how they got it. Appearantly it's no big deal to get one over here. You can ship on from Mexico, Canada, Germany, etc. But it's getting it street legal that's the problem. Supposedly it's between 10-15k before you can get that thing legallly registered and on the roads. 
So my question is are there any loop holes in order to not make it that big of a hassle to make it legit for daily driving? I hear that military people or emabassadors have no problem with situations like this. Anyways, just hoping that you guys could help.










_Modified by Motzek at 1:24 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (Motzek)*

Could you get a S3 from Mexico and keep it registed as a Mexican car? or am I just talking


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (James_A3T)*

Maybe if I knew someone that had mexican residency it would work?

_Quote, originally posted by *James_A3T* »_
Could you get a S3 from Mexico and keep it registed as a Mexican car? or am I just talking


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Someone has to know?


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

S3, US ?


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Motzek)*

How about looking here
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/31289.phtml 
http://www.audiworld.com/forum/a3.html


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (James_A3T)*

Ahh yes.


----------



## Stateside A3 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (Motzek)*

Actually, I have an A3 that's fully registered for sale right now.
http://www.waterwagens.com/audia3/
Let me know if you're interested as I have some additional info about the car's history that isn't on the site yet.
Jeff


_Modified by Stateside A3 at 8:45 PM 9-7-2005_


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (Stateside A3)*

I am actually not quite ready to buy, planning for the future, but damn! That's one hott whip! Would you go in to detail about how they pulled off getting that thing registered? Where there any loop holes? If you don't want to discuss this on here would I be able to call you? Thanks, and damn!


----------



## Stateside A3 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (Motzek)*

To be honest with you, I have no idea how they actually got it registered. Otherwise, I would absolutely help you out.


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: How can I get an S3 in the US? (Stateside A3)*

Bummer! If you do find out please let me know. That car has been a long term obsession of mine and it seems as if it is borderline impossible to get one with out forking out more $ that I can imagine. Thanks, though.


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

S3?


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Really, how dope would it be to roll an S3 around these streets?


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Big pimpin it.


----------



## anotherblackgti (Jul 28, 2004)

I would imagine that H&R had the $$$$ to do whatever it took to get it registered.


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (anotherblackgti)*

NO KIDDING, IF I WAS BIG BALLIN I'D PUSH ONE ON THESE SHORES WITHOUT A DOUBT.

_Quote, originally posted by *anotherblackgti* »_I would imagine that H&R had the $$$$ to do whatever it took to get it registered.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (Motzek)*

im sure it can be done, but it would cost som descent doe. you can buy a nissan skyline r34 from motorex but it can cost anywhere around $95,000...so im sure that you _can_ get an s3...


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

and...if they're having some kind of buy one get on free sale...i'll take the free one!


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

Me tooooo.

_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_and...if they're having some kind of buy one get on free sale...i'll take the free one!


----------



## tUrBo_DsM (Oct 11, 2004)

If you have the connection you could possible get the s3 in the state. Like ex. How ppls drive skyline or Evo 3-5 in US. The ones with Right hand drive you have to get some different insurance that probaly would run you about 10k a year, also you have to give the car away so that they pass the us spec. So if you know somebody that works at inspeaction they could probaly help you out. I know a person who drive Evo 4 and his register said Eclipse gsx because when he get inspected he need to go on awd. I mean its little tricky to deal with but im not sure but try to get your hand on USA spec A3 ECU so you could swap when you get the inspection just incase it cost you problem. 



_Modified by tUrBo_DsM at 4:20 AM 10-10-2005_


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (tUrBo_DsM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tUrBo_DsM* »_If you have the connection you could possible get the s3 in the state. Like ex. How ppls drive skyline or Evo 3-5 in US. The ones with Right hand drive you have to get some different insurance that probaly would run you about 10k a year, also you have to give the car away so that they pass the us spec. So if you know somebody that works at inspeaction they could probaly help you out. I know a person who drive Evo 4 and his register said Eclipse gsx because when he get inspected he need to go on awd. I mean its little tricky to deal with but im not sure but try to get your hand on USA spec A3 ECU so you could swap when you get the inspection just incase it cost you problem. 
_Modified by tUrBo_DsM at **** AM 10-10-2005_

Good thinking!


----------



## FOLGER (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Motzek)*

The H&R A3 came with Tina, they immigrated together !!, other wise Ed at NGP has his ways to bring in any car legally.


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (FOLGER)*

Really? I will look into that. Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *FOLGER* »_ The H&R A3 came with Tina, they immigrated together !!, other wise Ed at NGP has his ways to bring in any car legally.


----------

